# Seiko Sports 100



## DenysEduardo (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi folks - wonder if anyone can give some advice. I have a seiko sports 100 circa 1979..it has had many batteries over the years - each lasting 3 years. Just recently it started the two second tick that indicates the battery due for replacement. Local shop said it fitted a new battery but watch did not start. Anyone had a similar experience? Thanks in advance for any help someone can give!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Could be a duff battery.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Which movement is it?

Did they short the battery +ve and AC terminal to reset the IC?

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Or did they scrape a screwdriver over the coil? 

Probably not to be fair... think it happened to me though.

They denied it until they were blue in the face!


----------



## DenysEduardo (Jul 10, 2010)

DaveS said:


> Which movement is it?
> 
> Did they short the battery +ve and AC terminal to reset the IC?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave and others - thanks for prompt responses..I'm afraid I don't know what movement it has.sounds like the shop didn't know how to replace battery properly - I'll take it elsewhere (and cross my fingers!)


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

DenysEduardo said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > Which movement is it?
> ...


Hi again

The case number on the back of the watch will show what the movement is. It will be in the form abcd-efgh for example 7A38-706A or 7T32-7D90 etc. etc.

The movement type can help to identify the potential problem.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## DenysEduardo (Jul 10, 2010)

DaveS said:


> DenysEduardo said:
> 
> 
> > DaveS said:
> ...


Thanks again Dave..7546-6040. ?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

DenysEduardo said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > DenysEduardo said:
> ...


I don't have any hands-on experience of the 7546 movement but from the Technical Guide it doesn't appear to have an IC reset connection so we can probably eliminate that. The coil does appear to be exposed and so it is possible that a clumsy technician could have damaged it as suggested by kevkojak. On the other hand there are a number of other potential causes. You need to find a watch repairer with a quartz tester.

Sorry I can't be more help.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lots of 7546 come up on fleabay!

Have you tried a rubber mallet? :grin:

Bry


----------

